

PROTECT IP Act Would Gut Parts Of The DMCA's Safe Harbors - yanw
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110512/12451914251/protect-ip-would-gut-parts-dmcas-safe-harbors.shtml

======
tokenadult
I've commented on the politics behind the proposed act in the other thread:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2545486>

------
orenmazor
This is damage.

I can't wait to see how the internet will re-route around it.

~~~
theBobMcCormick
Sadly, I'm pretty sure there's a limit to how _much_ "damage" the internet can
route around. :-(

~~~
Groxx
Eventually it might become necessary to re-define what "the internet" is, to
handle more damage. I'd prefer to do so by changing how it works :)

------
kmfrk
If someone here wants to create a safe-haven start-up with Nameservers,
hosting, the works, I'll be the first to give you guys a hundred bucks.

Hell, I would give you fifty just to _try_ and blog about your experiences.

I don't know where and how to host and direct to my sites anymore just to
avoid what, to me, is unwarranted seizures and surveillance of my digital
data.

------
pasbesoin
What I find ironic is that, in every story about this that I've looked at so
far, the draft documents -- if provided at all -- are provided in some kind of
hosted file viewer. The first instance I saw used Scribd; this uses something
else.

I feel this is a legitimate circumstance for the use of "WTF". Is a simple PDF
or other format of linked document beyond us, now?

~~~
mtogo
But PDFs aren't _cloud_. Don't you like _the cloud_?

~~~
pasbesoin
Please, I get enough _cloud_ from my clients.

~~~
18pfsmt
You can download the documents directly from scribd or dockstok (sp?). Most of
us just want to read them w/o DLing the whole frickin file. Do you have any
counter points to actually refute the claims in the post? I'd be interested to
here about them rather than a document embedding trend that you disagree with.

~~~
kalleboo
The PDF file was 720 KB. The Scribd reader page was 3.1 MB (800+KB of
JavaScript alone). So the PDF would actually load quicker than the cloud
reader.

~~~
hammock
It takes so long for Adobe to load etc., Then once it loads you have to zoom
out, scroll between pages instead of clicking between them, etc. The trend of
viewing pdfs in scribd is a good one from my perspective.

~~~
kalleboo
Ah, I've never had that problem since both Chrome and Safari have native PDF
renderers that load instantly.

And Scribd just sent me 10(ten) e-mails since I had the audacity to log in
using Facebook and it decided to go all social on me and add all my friends
one by one. No thanks.

~~~
18pfsmt
I'm sorry to laugh, but that is truly funny. I've never registered out of fear
of that exact scenario. I hope you can get thse folks out of your hair :)

------
aphexairlines
Would be informative to see who are the lobbyists behind this one.

------
pnathan
I wonder if it's possible to have a distributed nameserver designed and
deployed, instead of the current top-down approach used for dns.

